# Im looking at vapemix flavorings and bases



## IVapesDaNicotine (8/2/18)

I've seen some people attacking them... Are they full of sh*t or do they have a point? Iv'e seen some ad-homonym attacks but no points made really. What are your thoughts? Im just getting into DIY (made like 4 juices) and im still not versed in all the companies, flavorings and stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (8/2/18)

If you're just getting into DIY, the easiest route is to make recipes by others. For most of the local flavour lines, you will find no or very few recipes. If you want to figure out mixing on your own without any help from top recipes, you can do that. But it's the long way around.

I don't know the Vapemix flavours as I've never tried them. But, although they cost a bit more, it's easier to go with the classic flavours from TFA/FA/FW/Cap/Inw. You can find recipes for those everywhere. Mixing up those recipes will help you to understand how mixing works. It is then easier to branch out on your own and use concentrates for which there are few or no notes or recipes. If you try and wing it, mixing up flavours according to what you think will work, you are likely to be disappointed and get despondent. It is not as intuitive and simple as it seems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Strontium (8/2/18)

Well let's see, firstly they got caught out selling clone batteries for R35. When questioned on it, they merely stated that they got them in bulk and that's why they were so cheap. Oh and increased the price to R75 so that it didn't look too suspicious. 
Even after proving to them that their batteries were dodgy and therefore dangerous, they still refused to take them down. Their response was "well it works fine in my pico" besides the fact that it was also a clone but luckily regulated. 
After much pressure from the community, they agreed to take down the duff batteries. 

Now you may ask, what's the big deal? So they sold bad batteries. 
On a regulated mod, chances are slim that you'll get hurt but what if someone used it on a mech? Google Batteries Venting n see what happens. 

These guys have shown that they have zero regard for their customers or the vaping community at large and are only interested in making a quick buck. 

Try some of their "craft" juice, if you dare lmao

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (8/2/18)

Thats a g


Strontium said:


> Well let's see, firstly they got caught out selling clone batteries for R35. When questioned on it, they merely stated that they got them in bulk and that's why they were so cheap. Oh and increased the price to R75 so that it didn't look too suspicious.
> Even after proving to them that their batteries were dodgy and therefore dangerous, they still refused to take them down. Their response was "well it works fine in my pico" besides the fact that it was also a clone but luckily regulated.
> After much pressure from the community, they agreed to take down the duff batteries.
> 
> ...


Good point, the battery and cloned stuff thing isn't great, Its true that lithium batteries seem to fail in "dramatic" ways so the dodgy Chinese ones are dangerous as hell on mechs. But id rather not buy those anyway,(clone rda's are still cool though) im not sure about the cloned pico's yet i havent seen much of those but they look poorly constructed imo. Im really only looking into their DIY juice stuff though. Has anybody tried those before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (8/2/18)

This happened.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pink-18650-sold-for-r75-please-dont-buy-them.t38710/#post-547473

Why go vapemix - just because they seem cheaper. Go check out @RichJB beginner guide, and save yourself a sh!tload of tom cuz. @RichJB dont you want to share your guide in this thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/2/18)

This one ??

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 3


----------



## RichJB (8/2/18)

That's the one, thanks @Smoke_A_Llama.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (8/2/18)

I've never heard of Vapemix or the drama that ensued, but after reading a bit on this thread and the one @Chukin'Vape linked to, this is my opinion:

Even if you're only wanting to buy the DIY juice, do you _really_ want to support a company that has been deceitful to the vaping community? Speaking for myself, I think it's important to stand against companies like this by NOT giving them any of your hard earned money. It also sends a message out that we won't put up with k@k like this, and hopefully it will lead to their doors closing. Rather stick to the awesome reputable vendors we have currently.

And as a side note, their website sucks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/2/18)

Plus.... do you want your vanilla swirl v2 to turn out to be vanilla essence bought from a salvage shop ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (8/2/18)

Guys, seriously worried about some of the statements made earlier on. Averdrawing amps from a battery will have the same effect on a regulated mod than on a mechanical mod. The regulated mod only limits your ability to draw amps to a fixed level. However if you insert batteries with a cdr of less than that level, you are in as much danger as doing the same on a mechanical mod. No difference at all!

Should you buy 'fake' batteries with an actual cdr of 5 Amps, insert them in a mod that assumes you will only use batteries with a cdr of no lower than 20 Amps, you will be in serious trouble. Please, please, please get rid of the idea that regulated mods are safe! They are only safe as long as you use them within and with accessories as per their design parameters. 

Best regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

